# Howl O Scream Sea World 2022



## keishashadow

Late start to an official thread this year.

The 2021 inaugural event was a strong start and welcome addition to the Orlando haunt offerings.

would love to see shared personal pictures of last year’s event!

This is a work in progress, feel free to post any information or questions you might have.


link to last year’s thread

https://www.disboards.com/threads/howl-o-scream-seaworld-2021.3840051/


----------



## keishashadow

https://seaworld.com/orlando/events/howl-o-scream/

have been killing it  on social media

https://twitter.com/howloscreamorl?s=11&t=rdA0dw2ZNS6oY7-CxNVGkw


----------



## keishashadow

Tickets

SeaWorld tends to have a succession of various sales leading up to the event along with AP Discounts.  

From dates I’ve checked one generally seems to be as good as the next, YMMV.  Suggest finding your price point and purchasing.  

Current offer runs thru 7/30 & is advertised at up to 75% off the base pricing

Examples:

Sunday 9/25 is $29+ PP during this sale vs stated price of $105.  

Any night tix is $50

A night & day tix is $120

Unlimited visits $100 Or $90 with blackout dates


----------



## keishashadow

4


----------



## keishashadow

5


----------



## keishashadow

6


----------



## keishashadow

7


----------



## shh

I'll get the party started! Anyone who attended last year's event - something you did or didn't do (or wished you knew about the event in advance) we can all learn from?

For a much smaller event with far less studio resources and whiz bang effects, I really thought they did a good job overall - especially the scare actors in the zones - they really went above and beyond. 

My advice - go in with tempered expectations if you've been to HHN - don't expect same level or size. I thought it was a really fun evening, but it's much smaller. And the reasonable prices reflect that. I liked the houses and zones, but thought the shows were weak.

I liked their specialty drinks a lot. I do hope their bars get better traffic/support than last year - I appreciated their attempt to theme them all. There was one too close to the entrance - everyone blew right by it and most didn't circle back. The theme was done well, but it was deserted most of the night.


----------



## keishashadow

shh said:


> I'll get the party started!


What a great first post here/mini review, thank you

the scareactors were so on pointe.  I especially enjoyed this guy’s antics along with one on skates


----------



## schumigirl

Might think about giving this one a bash this year.......

Thanks for starting this one Keisha.......no one could do it better!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Well Miss Keisha.......you sold me on Howl O Scream!!! 

Purchased 2 tickets for this event........looking at the site, it sounds like it`s going to be a whole heck of fun.......


----------



## leiaorgana

Thank you so much for starting this! Really appreciate it! We’ll be attending 29th Oct and are just itching to find out all of the details so that we can come up with some kind of plan!

We’ve never been to Florida this time of year before so we thought we’d might as well go the whole hog and are also doing HHN on the 26th, MNSSHP on the 28th and MK on the 31st so I think we’re going to be well and truly Halloween’d out by the end of that week haha

Any hints or tips for a first timer would be greatly appreciated! We’re currently planning on going into the park for the day  and staying in whatever holding area they have whilst they change everything over for the nighttime activities.


----------



## keishashadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558182890944487425


----------



## leiaorgana

Is there any word if Sharks Underwater Grill will be a holding area again this year or not yet? And if we wanted to eat in the restaurant whilst they changed over how would that work?


----------



## keishashadow

leiaorgana said:


> Is there any word in if Sharks Underwater Grill will be a holding area again this year or not yet? And if we wanted to eat the restaurant whilst they changed over how would that work?


They do participate in Orlando magical dining.  You need to make a reservation, spots are very limited as is the menu.

Otherwise, it’s walk up, day of for both regular menu and limited # of magical dining menu slots.


----------



## leiaorgana

Sorry, I don’t think I explained what I was asking properly so my bad. 

I know the restaurant is walk up only again these days and I’ve never heard of the Orlando Magical Dining you mentioned but it’s not on when we’re going anyway. What I was enquiring about is, is the restaurant being used as a holding area again this year and is it still open as normal for dinner when they’re changing over the park to Howl-O-Scream if you have tickets for it and we can just stay in there and get some food while we wait?


----------



## shh

Anyone attend opening night? If so, can you share your impressions?


----------



## leiaorgana

Just saw this in the Howl-O-Scream FAQ on SeaWorld's website about staying in the parks with a day ticket this year:

If I have a SeaWorld Orlando ticket, Fun Card, or Annual Pass and a Howl-O-Scream ticket, do I have to exit the park and re-enter?

If you are already inside the park, either with a daytime admission ticket, Fun Card, or Annual Pass, and have a ticket to Howl-O-Scream Orlando 2022 for that same night, you can stay inside the park as the park transitions to the Howl-O-Scream event. You can check-in for the event through the Waterfront holding area located by Flame Craft Bar.


----------



## leiaorgana

Where are the holding areas for howl-o-scream? Here now and can’t find any info on them


----------

